# How do I find MY OWN network key? (WEP)



## HUBIE

Ok, so my home is set up as wireless and everything works fine. My roommate tries to connect to the network and it asks for the network key.

I see on my computer where it is--- but it's ******** 

Help?


----------



## blin

it is not way to find the key. You may want to re-assign a new key.


----------



## brendandonhu

You can find it in the router's configuration page, usually found by opening a web browser and going to 192.168.1.1


----------



## Squashman

Just reset the wep key in your router or use Asterwin. This question has been answered a few times in the past couple of days on the forums.
http://forums.techguy.org/t379407&highlight=network+key.html


----------

